# Hot Chocolate - for tough times....



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

A group of graduates, well established in their careers, were talking at a reunion and decided to go visit their old university professor, now retired. 

During their visit, the conversation turned to complaints about stress in their work and lives. 

Offering his guests hot chocolate, the professor went into the kitchen and returned with a large pot of hot chocolate and an assortment of cups – porcelain, glass, crystal, some plain looking, some expensive, some exquisite, telling them to help themselves to the hot chocolate. 

When they all had a cup of hot chocolate in hand, the professor said: 

'Notice that all the nice looking, expensive cups were taken, leaving behind the plain and cheap ones. While it is normal for you to want only the best for yourselves, that is the source of your problems and stress. The cup that you're drinking from adds nothing to the quality of the hot chocolate. In most cases it is just more expensive and in some cases even hides what we drink. What all of you really wanted was hot chocolate, not the cup; but you consciously went for the best cups..... And then you began eyeing each others cups. 

Now consider this: Life is the hot chocolate; your job, money and position in society are the cups. They are just tools to hold and contain life. The cup you have does not define, nor change the quality of life you have. Sometimes, by concentrating only on the cup, we fail to enjoy the hot chocolate God has provided us. 

God makes the hot chocolate, man chooses the cups. The happiest people don't have the best of everything. They just make the best of everything that they have. 

Live simply. 
Love generously. 
Care deeply. 
Speak kindly. 
And enjoy your hot chocolate!!!"

By the way… 
You, my friends and family, (and my havie!) are my hot chocolate!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I enjoyed reading that-thanks.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting that. So important to remember how sweet our lives our...with or without the cup...


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

How wonderfully put! Thanks for sharing it... especially appropriate for the times!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*thanks for the hot chocolate*

Our 7-11 has this delicious white chocolate mint flavor right now. MMMMMM.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good to be reminded of, because it's so easy to forget. We can be so easily distracted by the less-important.

Sheri


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Beautiful Lynda, thanks for sharing that. DH told me last night he's going to have to travel again for work, sometimes 2 weeks at a time. I was feeling badly because I don't like when he's gone but he reminded me that we're just lucky he still has a good job with the economy the way it is.

I need to focus on the good stuff!!!eace:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that reminder. The good memories I have and think about often...didn't cost a dime! I try to ask myself if I "need" something or just "want" something. 

Well, I "want" another Hav -- and Cicero "needs" a playmate.....hummmm


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great reminder especially this time of year with buying gifts, making a nice dinner (would paper plates now be okay for thanksgiving ) I think I will really try to keep this in mind with the holidays here too!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

hmmm I don't like hot chocolate....


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lynda, thank you for sharing that. It's so very true. 


> Live simply.
> Love generously.
> Care deeply.
> Speak kindly.
> And enjoy your hot chocolate!!!"


DH and I try to live our lives this way.

PS - I'd choose the plain cup for fear I might break someone's fancy china!:biggrin1:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Glad to see this post spoke to others*

Like everyone else - my DH and I have watched our investments get decimated the last few months. The story really "spoke to me" at a time when I was feeling glum over having to cut back on Christmas presents for the kids and grandkids. Hopefully, we will all remember to enjoy the hot chocolate and forget about the cups!

Dale - Daisy Mae needs a playmate too! Maybe we can start "add-a-hav" saving accounts!! :biggrin1:


----------

